# Browsers?



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Lately, every browser that I have been using, Firefox, Opera, Chrome and finally Internet Exploder have been continually crashing. I am running Windows Home Premium - 64 bit with a reasonable amount of RAM [6G] and I have updated the OS as necessary but I suffer from continual crashes, even for HT. The applications that I use show no degradation unless I have a browser window open, closing the browser returns the applications to normal operation.

Running Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2017. AntiMalware Bytes, Spybot, CCleaner and a couple of other tools but every time it seems that there is a problem - the browser is the entity that is using up the processor time... [when I can get the task manager to launch after a slow-down]

Suggestions?


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know if it has anything to do with your problem, but since about two updates ago with Firefox, it gathers about 2,000MB memory (whatever that means), starts to hiccup and I have to shut it down with task manager and restart when it becomes too slow to respond. I don't use the other browsers unless I absolutely have to, so can't speak to those.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I just upgraded my desktop computer to latest Puppy Linux and downloaded latest Firefox and Iron (its a clone of Chromium that Chrome is based on). Other than usual built in annoyances of stupid default settings for their benefit, they have worked fine. 

Yes this is linux versions but they look and work same. So its something to do with your windows system. I have one mini laptop with win10 and slightly older Firefox/Iron and they work fine. Course I have win10 locked down so it isnt pulling a Mata Hari in secret. That nonsense really slows things down.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oh, have you checked your cookies. They build up fast and furious anymore since everybody and their brother wants to try and track you and sell the info. All these scripts on every website want to look at all your cookies to see where you have been and the more cookies, the more this slows everything. I run a self destructing cookies extension on both Firefox and Iron. This immediately deletes cookies when you leave a website, unless you whitelist the site. I also run Ghostery, Ad Blocker Ultimate, and uMatrix on both. Its a shame one has to use all this stuff, but just the way of the web anymore. And it really speeds things up. All my computers are relatively low end so not lot computing power to waste. These websites want to leech my bandwidth for their profit, they can darn well pay for it as its metered cell and I sure have to pay for every GB.....


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Trying Ghostery and uMatrix


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Now using Ghostery, Ad Block and uMatrix, Chrome browser now stable. Have to turn off uMatrix to view YouTube videos but I am OK with that. 

Thanks for your suggestion(s).

Would love to use a Linux OS, but am afraid of the learning curve to where I am as comfortable with Linux as I am with Windows.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shine said:


> Lately, every browser that I have been using, Firefox, Opera, Chrome and finally Internet Exploder have been continually crashing.


Do you hear your processor fan running at high speed a lot?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Do you hear your processor fan running at high speed a lot?


No, but at times, whichever browser that I am using seems to be what is grabbing up huge portions of processor time...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shine said:


> No, but at times, whichever browser that I am using seems to be what is grabbing up huge portions of processor time...


I was wondering if your processor heatsink is free from dust.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I clean that regularly... But thanks for the info. lol - I remember constantly getting reports from customers that the DVD player was running real fast with no DVD in it... That was always a dirty heat sink....

ETA: - Not one browser crash since adding the add ons that John suggested.

That was really getting frustrating.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I went ahead and updated to Firefox 57beta and I've been keeping an eye on things. It runs MUCH faster even after DAYS of browsing within the same window. Whereas before it was using up (accumulative) tons of memory, in excess of 2000MB within a few hours, now it hovers around 200MB. I think Firefox 57 is scheduled for release mid-November in case anyone is experiencing extreme slowness with Firefox. 57Beta works flawlessly though, so far.


----------



## Denodster (Oct 5, 2017)

Have you had trouble with other things crashing? it could be an issue with your operating system or your computer's hardware, its highly irregular for browsers to crash these days.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2015)

Just an update, Firefox has released a new browser. I like it, and recommend it to everyone to try out.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Denodster said:


> Have you had trouble with other things crashing? it could be an issue with your operating system or your computer's hardware, its highly irregular for browsers to crash these days.



Sorry, I missed your reply. My Windows OS seems to be quite stable at this point.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Looking at the 57 browser...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

How Do I said:


> I went ahead and updated to Firefox 57beta and I've been keeping an eye on things. It runs MUCH faster even after DAYS of browsing within the same window. Whereas before it was using up (accumulative) tons of memory, in excess of 2000MB within a few hours, now it hovers around 200MB. I think Firefox 57 is scheduled for release mid-November in case anyone is experiencing extreme slowness with Firefox. 57Beta works flawlessly though, so far.


I've seen lots of people complaining about various problems with FF 57 such as add on extensions no longer working, or losing all their "bookmarks".

Like most things with computers, there's no one answer for everyone since there are so many variables.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I have been getting popup warnings for some time now that several extensions would no longer work with 57. Doesnt matter, have been using Iron (Chromium clone) browser more and more. No doubt 57 is an improvement in speed over older versions, but I doubt its THAT much faster, and doubt its faster in all areas.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've seen lots of people complaining about various problems with FF 57 such as add on extensions no longer working, or losing all their "bookmarks".
> 
> Like most things with computers, there's no one answer for everyone since there are so many variables.


Yeah. I've been watching their Facebook page since they released 57 the other day. I have seen people complaining about the extensions, but that's on the developers, not Firefox. They need to keep up. AdBlockPlus already had their extension working for 57 way before it was released. I haven't seen the bookmark problem come up yet. Must have missed that. Seen a few web developers complaining about lost functionality in that respect. I had one website that I regularly use quit working in the new Firefox. It's an interactive anatomy model and the buttons don't work now. Hate that. Works fine in Edge though. I sent a bug report about it. I'm sure they'll update for some of these problems soon. If you used the old Firefox and were fed up with it bogging down your computer, you really should at least try 57. It is a LOT faster. Even after days of browsing it just doesn't use up all of your memory like it did before.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

...not seeing issues in 57, haven't seen any of the reported issues yet, it is much faster... Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

How Do I said:


> Yeah. I've been watching their Facebook page since they released 57 the other day. I have seen people complaining about the extensions, but that's on the developers, not Firefox. They need to keep up. AdBlockPlus already had their extension working for 57 way before it was released. I haven't seen the bookmark problem come up yet. Must have missed that. Seen a few web developers complaining about lost functionality in that respect. I had one website that I regularly use quit working in the new Firefox. It's an interactive anatomy model and the buttons don't work now. Hate that. Works fine in Edge though. I sent a bug report about it. I'm sure they'll update for some of these problems soon. If you used the old Firefox and were fed up with it bogging down your computer, you really should at least try 57. It is a LOT faster. Even after days of browsing it just doesn't use up all of your memory like it did before.


Well I didnt update Firefox, hadnt used it for a while. But opened it this morning with homepage error. And noticed it looked different. Yep, it had secretly updated itself to version 57. I had it set up to where homepage was alphabetized html of my bookmarkes. Used couple different extensions. Well the extensions no longer work thus the error. Some other extensions no longer work either. Some of the extension authors have publically declared Firefox's willy nilly changes for things their extensions require, means its simply not worth their bother. I am pretty sure most extensions arent big income earners. So to constantly have to rewrite them to keep them working....

Yea the extensions are independently developed. But for the user, they are part of the package. When they are no longer viable, and no good substitutes, then the user has to decide if the browser is still worth using with lesser functionality. Or is there a better mousetrap. Sometimes its worth throwing the baby out with the bathwater.

57 is a bit faster than 56. But not noticably faster than Iron (Chromium clone) and I found Chrome extensions (they work on Chromium and Iron) to do what I want. I will keep both browsers, since anymore there really are only two (under linux), the others are just variations on these two. but Iron is the goto browser at this point.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

How Do I said:


> Yeah. I've been watching their Facebook page since they released 57 the other day. I have seen people complaining about the extensions, but that's on the developers, not Firefox. They need to keep up. AdBlockPlus already had their extension working for 57 way before it was released. I haven't seen the bookmark problem come up yet. Must have missed that. Seen a few web developers complaining about lost functionality in that respect. I had one website that I regularly use quit working in the new Firefox. It's an interactive anatomy model and the buttons don't work now. Hate that. Works fine in Edge though. I sent a bug report about it. I'm sure they'll update for some of these problems soon. If you used the old Firefox and were fed up with it bogging down your computer, you really should at least try 57. It is a LOT faster. Even after days of browsing it just doesn't use up all of your memory like it did before.


Well I didnt update Firefox, hadnt used it for a while. But opened it this morning with homepage error. And noticed it looked different. Yep, it had secretly updated itself to version 57. I had it set up to where homepage was alphabetized html of my bookmarkes. Used couple different extensions. Well the extensions no longer work thus the error. Some other extensions no longer work either. Some of the extension authors have publically declared Firefox's willy nilly changes for things their extensions require, means its simply not worth their bother. I am pretty sure most extensions arent big income earners. So to constantly have to rewrite them to keep them working....

Yea the extensions are independently developed. But for the user, they are part of the package. When they are no longer viable, and no good substitutes, then the user has to decide if the browser is still worth using with lesser functionality. Or is there a better mousetrap. Sometimes its worth throwing the baby out with the bathwater.

57 is a bit faster than 56. But not noticably faster than Iron (Chromium clone) and I found Chrome extensions (they work on Chromium and Iron) to do what I want. I will keep both browsers, since anymore there really are only two (under linux), the others are just variations on these two. but Iron is the goto browser at this point.


----------

